# What kind of dog do i have? (Yellow Dog)



## kukupuffs (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is my first time posting here. I have this picture here of Bolt at about 3-5 months old. My sister got him from a friend who she said he might be mixed with chihuahua. He is the yellow dog and he is now 8 months old and twice the size of the black chihuahua. He is 1ft 2in tall and about 15lbs as of now. I want to know what kind of breed he is since alot of people usually ask me whenever i take him out for walks. Oh yeah, the last 2 pictures are both his parents. One with the chair is the daddy dog and the mother dog is the last one with ears pointing up.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The father dog definitely looks part chihuahua (especially his head). Is the mom's tail naturally that short?

Your guy is adorable.


----------



## kukupuffs (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww thank you <3. I'm not sure about the mom's tail since it belongs my sister's friend but I have several other pictures of Bolt's siblings when they were under 1 month old.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Toooo Cute!  Maybe a little terrier in there along with the Chi?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww...the daddy looks like he has quite a bit of chihuahua in him, the mom looks like she has some JRT in there? They are all way to cute.


----------

